# LaGrange Police stand off ends in house fire



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I have never seen emojis in a stand off negotiation with a armed suspect.






The LaGrange Police released an update on the 118 Sunny Point Circle stand-off involving Brian Jessee lasting from Nov. 15 to Nov 17 . A YouTube video was shared that consists of 911 phone calls, police radio traffic, police bodycam footage, drone footage, and social media messaging that lead up to and included the active shooter situation with Jessee. According to the release, LaGrange Police spent six hours on Nov. 15 negotiating with Jessee in an attempt to get medical treatment for Jessee and make sure his two children were safe. They were inside the home at the time of the negotiations. Jessee refused medical treatment and threatened to shoot police officers. Once his two children were in police custody, negotiations ended for that day. Nov. 16, the LaGrange Police Department issued a court order and commitment for a mental health evaluation, arrest warrants were also secured for the following counts; * Six counts of felony Terroristic Threats * One count of Cruelty to a Child in the Second Degree * One count of Felony Obstruction Residents and neighbors were evacuated at 3 p.m., during the evacuations Jessee was seen walking around with an AR-15 and fired multiple rounds from the weapon. As the stand-off developed into an active shooter incident, multiple public safety resources were dispatched to the situation and officials spent 16 hours trying to communicate with Jessee. Instead of cooperating with officials, more gunfire was shot from within his home. CS gas and smoke was used to attempt and bring Jessee into custody. Nov. 17 at 7:35 a.m. a fire was discovered inside the garage, the LaGrange Fire Department attempted to distinguish the fire but were ultimately unable to put it out. Jessee’s remains were found in the home and taken to the GBI for an autopsy. This incident remains under investigation by the GBI as there was gunfire between Jessee and police officers.


----------

